# Early termination of Villa Lease



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has experience of early lease termination in Abu Dhabi.
My enquiries have drawn a blank as to the legal situation as it appears not to be covered in Law. Unfortunately there is nothing in my tenancy.

I am being transfered to Qatar at the end of Feb, my lease runs to October 20th, I gave notice Jan 20th, thus at the moment unable to talk to the landlord as they are on holiday for a another week or so. So I dont know how reasonable they will be, there rep is currently trying to find alternative tenants to take over the lease, but at the moment we have no bottomline. I have heard stories of 2 month Penalty, but there is no obligation to return anything as I can see. Anyone have any experience?

If anyone interested, 3 bed in Manaseer, near Bateen Secondary/Mushrif Primary @168K, PM me, very handy, shaded parking.

rgds
Kev


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you are right - the law is silent about it. My understanding is that the LL has no obligation to return anything. Finding a replacement tenant is always the best option. Sounds like your landlord is an individual and not a company - maybe they will be reasonable if you offer them a reasonable penalty (like the 2 months rent you mentioned).


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Kev,
You really need to try and find another tenant to take over the lease.
The landlord is most likely to simply hold you to your contract and simply keep all your money.
They would then get the chance to rent it out before your official end of tenancy - therefore getting double money.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Would your employers compensate any expenses incurred by a transfer?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks all, yes we are trying to find alternative tenants, the company will cover the costs, but trying to minimise expenses as it is not the healthiest of years in our industry
rgds
Kev


----------

